# Mutant Planet



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Never heard of this TV show before, but some interesting cichlid bits.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw0pxLux ... DA25CF51F2


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting these. They were great.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

These are great! I love how dramatic the narrator gets over the poor little callipterus female abandoning her offspring. That male is so cruel!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can torrent the full show now.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

It was alright... didnt like the bit where the monkeys killed and ate another monkey...but its worth watching.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

PauloSilva said:


> It was alright... didnt like the bit where the monkeys killed and ate another monkey...but its worth watching.


Or the gratuitously long sex scenes. Kind of funny, IMO.

I enjoyed the cichlid sections, but something about the show's "narrative" was... not coherent.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Agreed, it's like they did the chimp thing for filler or maybe Theory of Evolution credibility. I didn't think it needed to be there even as a point of reference. The cichlid material stood on its own and there were plenty of more interesting species to be discussed.

All that said, I did enjoy it and watched it with my kids (fast forwarding through the chimp scenes).


----------

